
MacBook Pro? No - craigc
http://shahidkamal.com/macbook-pro-no/
======
TheVinous
I absolutely agree with the touch bar, I think it's more like just a gimmick
feature and don't have any real function. In addition, sometimes I
accidentally mute my computer thanks to the Touch Bar button on the right
side.

I also heard about the keyboard problems, but so far I didn't experience any,
it works well, but yeah, the feeling is different and you can dislike it.

~~~
api
I have a touch bar. I find it kind of neat and occasionally useful but I would
not pay extra for it.

The keyboard is fine. I don't have a strong preference for it vs. the older
Mac keyboard or vice versa.

My speculation is that the touch bar is a toe in the water of software defined
keyboard interfaces. In the future they could make the entire bottom panel of
the Mac a haptic software defined interface. The touch bar API and
chip/platform would be the basis for that.

On the rest of the machine I agree that "thin and light" has become a cargo
cult at Apple. I'd like more battery, more RAM, and a faster process more than
thinner and lighter. But the machine works for me and it's still overall
better than most alternatives.

~~~
TheVinous
I wouldn't give up the thin and light build, but I travel a lot with it, even
in the office :)

